# Laufwerksangabe in Hyperlink variable



## Bizkit (22. August 2003)

Ich möchte einen Hyperlink anlegen, aber wenn ich später die ganze Datei mal kopiere auf ein anderes Laufwerk, dann soll sich das Laufwerk mit anpassen. 
so soll zum Beispiel mal aus c:\Test --> D:\Test werden. 
aber wie mache ich das, geht es wenn ich anstatt des Laufwerkes einfach ein .. einsetze? 
Der Laufwerksbuchstabe soll also immer der sein, auf dem Laufwerk wo die Datei gerade liegt.

Schon mal danke


----------



## Gumbo (22. August 2003)

Ich glaube das geht nicht, da du bei dem file-Protokoll sowei bei dem htt-Protokoll eine absolute Angabe machen musst.


----------



## danube (22. August 2003)

wenn zb in C:\test ne index.html liegt und du in der ein verzeichnis tiefer verlinkst, brauchst du das C:\test nicht nochmal schreiben.

der link würde dann so aussehen: /verzechnis/datei.htm

ein verzeichnis höher gehst du mit ../index.html

wenn du die links so setzt kannst du den ordner hinschieben wo du willst, die links funktionieren weiter


----------

